# Lcd/plasma Tvs



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm on the lookout for a new one.

Last one was 32". Not bothered about make if I can get as long a guarantee included as possible. Anyone been TV shopping & can give me some help?

Thanks.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

A mate has just bought one of the new 32" HD Samsung and it's really nice. I can't remember the model number, but it's tidy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> as long a guarantee included as possible


I've bought my last 3 telly's from John Lewis Paul because they give you a free 5 year waranty. excellent customer service too ime.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > as long a guarantee included as possible
> ...


Cheers PG.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

If you've got a CostCo near you and have your own business or a mate with a business go and sign up there... they do all of the best sellers in LCD and Plasma's with a lifetime warrenty and the absolutely insane policy that you can return the TV ANYTIME for a FULL CASH REFUND just as long as you remain a signed up customer (Â£20 per year). It's completely mad but true... if, say, in 5 years you fancy a new set simply return it and they give you a FULL CASH REFUND to your debit card (credit cards are not allowed BTW) and then you can buy a new set or just walk away with the money...

It's almost like a bank really!! Anyhow, I signed my business up and a few mates and they have all bought TV's etc. and also returned them for refunds then bought the newer larger models for less from them again (as prices always go down)...

So, if there's a CostCo near you it's work reading up on the set you want then seeing if they stock them


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm very pleased with my new Samsung (42" HD plasma) if that's any help, can't offer anything useful about UK retailers though, sorry.


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

If your not willing to fork out the extra bucks for the likes of Sony or Panasonic, I hear Samsung are the next best thing in terms of sound, picture quality and value for money.

I got this from a guy who deals/sells LCD TV's. As much as I trust the guy he is still a salesman, and as such he probably has his own profit margins in mind as much as my viewing satisfaction..

Let the buyer beware.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> If you've got a CostCo near you and have your own business or a mate with a business go and sign up there... they do all of the best sellers in LCD and Plasma's with a lifetime warrenty and the absolutely insane policy that you can return the TV ANYTIME for a FULL CASH REFUND just as long as you remain a signed up customer (Â£20 per year). It's completely mad but true... if, say, in 5 years you fancy a new set simply return it and they give you a FULL CASH REFUND to your debit card (credit cards are not allowed BTW) and then you can buy a new set or just walk away with the money...
> 
> It's almost like a bank really!! Anyhow, I signed my business up and a few mates and they have all bought TV's etc. and also returned them for refunds then bought the newer larger models for less from them again (as prices always go down)...
> 
> So, if there's a CostCo near you it's work reading up on the set you want then seeing if they stock them


That's unbelievable!

My aunt has a card - I'll get her to go look for me - cheers.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> If you've got a CostCo near you and have your own business or a mate with a business go and sign up there... they do all of the best sellers in LCD and Plasma's with a lifetime warrenty and the absolutely insane policy that you can return the TV ANYTIME for a FULL CASH REFUND just as long as you remain a signed up customer (Â£20 per year). It's completely mad but true... if, say, in 5 years you fancy a new set simply return it and they give you a FULL CASH REFUND to your debit card (credit cards are not allowed BTW) and then you can buy a new set or just walk away with the money...
> 
> It's almost like a bank really!! Anyhow, I signed my business up and a few mates and they have all bought TV's etc. and also returned them for refunds then bought the newer larger models for less from them again (as prices always go down)...
> 
> So, if there's a CostCo near you it's work reading up on the set you want then seeing if they stock them


I don't understand why they would do that - surely they will end up with a lot of out-of-date tv's in a few years time

What's in it for them?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

It does seem mad but they are a MASSIVE American company and you do have to remain a member paying a yearly (small) fee. We double and triple checked with them when we returned a set at New Years, the staff just chuckle and say "yeah, it's true!"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I asked my aunt about Costco. She said they r pricey. She just got a 32" from Argos.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> It does seem mad but they are a MASSIVE American company and you do have to remain a member paying a yearly (small) fee. We double and triple checked with them when we returned a set at New Years, the staff just chuckle and say "yeah, it's true!"


In the US they suspend that during the Super Bowl, so people don't "buy" a 60" just for the game.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> I asked my aunt about Costco. She said they r pricey. She just got a 32" from Argos.


Yes, they are usually priced at RRP and cheaper can be found BUT again it's all about the added value of being able to take it back any time you like for a full refund of what you paid and buy a new model or whatever should you wish.

I friend bought a 42" HD Plasma earlier this year and it was about Â£350 more then in other stores BUT it came with the stand (others places were extra) and in a few years he can take it back for the full refund and buy a new model to keep up with the times etc.

I have a 42" Plasma (Panasonic display, and it rocks!) but it's about 6 years old, when that finally dies I'll be straight down to CostCo myself


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is a Costco thing is weird.









Somebody down the line is paying for this. The manufacturers must be subsidising it, but why? It does not make sense. You buy a Â£999 TV, you take it back after a year and by now it's Â£700 new and worth say Â£400 to sell but you get Â£999 back?









Are Costco's TV's sold at a premium price in the first place?

Where are all the used TV's going?

I mean no offence but I could not buy a TV and take it back for a full refund after a year when there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

makro sell loads of em samsungs are cheaper than most places ,but they do swisstec 42 inch nice looking not sure how long guarentee for under 500 quid .was gonna get one but ive been given a thomsom lcd .


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's the one you want

100" LCD

And its only in excess of $150k


----------

